# English football Play off final in Lisbon



## farmerjoe80 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I wanted to watch the English play off final in a bar today, does anyone know if it is being shown anywhere? The Irish bar in Cais do Sodre (Hennesseys) is showing the rugby.

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Wiziwig.tv | Free Live Sports Streams on your PC. Watch Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL, NFL and more...


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

IF it's on Sport TV just find a Café or Bar and ask them nicely
There's bound to be one nearby


----------



## farmerjoe80 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be on sports TV, only sky sports. I could head down to cascais I suppose


----------

